# Tourist Dies in PI - Rabies from small puppy



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Rabies Reminder 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7014395/Norwegian-tourist-24-dies-rabies-rescuing-street-puppy-Philippine-holiday.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sad ending for this young caring lady. I wouldn't recommend getting to close to any street animals puppies included the larger dogs will bite the smaller ones when it comes to feeding time and when's the last time you have seen a leashed dog, they all get into fights.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

A fellow Brit living in our subdivision died from rabies about 6 weeks ago. He was bitten on the hand by a stray dog, didn't seek medical attention, insistent that all of his rabies jabs were up to date. Sadly, it would seem, they weren't. Tragic to die from a stupid little dog bite. Just 57 years of age, full of health, playing golf most days, everything to live for.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My next stop when I deposit my check will be the hospital to see what shots I can get updated on I do know I need the Tetanus/whooping cough shot it's been over 10 years and possibly Typhoid. I'm not to up to date on rabies and how the injection works but I think you get a shot and then after you've been bitten you get another one immediately and still there's no guarantee you'll survive, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> My next stop when I deposit my check will be the hospital to see what shots I can get updated on I do know I need the Tetanus/whooping cough shot it's been over 10 years and possibly Typhoid. I'm not to up to date on rabies and how the injection works but I think you get a shot and then after you've been bitten you get another one immediately and still there's no guarantee you'll survive, I could be wrong though.


Rabies is a course of 3 or 4 shots.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My daughter was nipped by a dog in Manila last year and even though the owner said it had been vaccinated, we werent taking any chances. We took her to one of the bigger hospitals in Quezon City and she had to get 5 sets of shots over the course of a month. The initial treatment was p31k and the 4x follow up shots were p2k each for a total of p39k. My expat insurance paid for it, no problem.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> My daughter was nipped by a dog in Manila last year and even though the owner said it had been vaccinated, we werent taking any chances. We took her to one of the bigger hospitals in Quezon City and she had to get 5 sets of shots over the course of a month. The initial treatment was p31k and the 4x follow up shots were p2k each for a total of p39k. My expat insurance paid for it, no problem.


Yes you get extra shots if you have them after the event. Waiting until you are sick is too late.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That was a sad story. We just had to have my GF's nephew treated after he was bit on the hand down in the province. Definitely not something to take the chance on. He has had two of the three (?) shots and one more end of the month. Apparently the serum is "paired" so shots cover two people each time and you can share it with someone and cut the cost.


----------

